# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - AIO V1.01 and a Lot of New Models in support Area [+]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro ALL IN ONE Installer V1.01 *[16 September 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
We are releasing more models ,more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .   *# New Devices added *   *[New Phones / New Devices]* 
  Code:
 ASUS zenfone 5 T00K - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Lenovo A516  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Lenovo A708T - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO A30  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO A51W - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO A53  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO R6007 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO R7007 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
OPPO R8007 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts  *# Support Area Changes*   #    Asus Zenfone 5 T00K eMMC Dump     [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    Asus Zenfone 5 T00K eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    Lenovo A516 eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    Lenovo A516 eMMC Pinouts     [ World First ]#    Lenovo A708T  eMMC Dump             [ World First ]#    Lenovo A708T eMMC Pinouts     [ World First ]#    OPPO A30  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO A30  eMMC Pinouts          [ World First ]#    OPPO A51W eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO A51W eMMC Pinouts          [ World First ]#    OPPO A53  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO A53  eMMC Pinouts          [ World First ]#    OPPO R6007  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO R6007  eMMC Pinouts      [ World First ]#    OPPO R7007  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO R7007  eMMC Pinouts      [ World First ]#    OPPO R8007  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    OPPO R8007  eMMC Pinouts      [ World First ]    You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *[Download]* 
You can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

